

20,000 users in a week - Jetstrap HN Front Page Stats - yesimahuman
http://blog.jetstrap.com/2012/10/20000-users-in-a-week-hn-front-page-post-mortem/

======
bdunn
Re: Pricing

I think $20-30 is in the agreeable range of what designers with paying clients
will pay for things.

However, I think you can go higher if you emphasized the pain that something
like this solves and how it can shave hours of time off the setting up a new
bootstrap-based design - the cost can be subsidized by the account owner's
clients.

If I were you, I'd look at the data you have now (your current users) and see
how you could segment them into customers (Hobbyists, Freelancers, Agencies)
and charge accordingly (for example, $19, $99, $249.) Thinking outloud.... but
higher tiers could allow for multiple users and even client roles per account,
along with restricted features that the lower tiers wouldn't have.

~~~
yesimahuman
Thanks! Great ideas. I think segmentation is really the way to go. Initially
we wanted to do a one size fits all, but I think this would be a better fit
for the different types of users we have.

~~~
redguava
One size fits all seems nice for it's simplicity, but you end up leaving too
much money on the table.

Some users will pay less, some will pay more, you want a pricing scheme that
allows them to do that.

------
Guzba
A free Heroku setup survived the front page of HN? Cool. Makes it all the more
unacceptable when sites do go down under the traffic. Especially when they're
just blog posts.

~~~
zmitri
We once had 2 links on HN front page for <http://backspac.es> for the better
part of a day -- although neither made it to number one spot -- running only 1
dyno. Something like 18K uniques.

Also had two techcrunch posts about something I made
(<http://venturecrapital.us>) running on a single micro ec2. tornado + nginx +
mongodb and proper indexes go a long way. Similar traffic.

------
neilk
[EDIT: I misremembered my experience with Jetstrap -- of course the software
actually exists, you can try it immediately. My apologies to the Jetstrap
team]

[...]

How well do signups from HN correlate with actual paying customers? I recall a
blog post from several years ago that concluded there were 10,000 people who
would sign up for _anything_ if it was featured on top tech aggregators.

~~~
yesimahuman
The product exists, you can sign up and play with it. Is there something we
could do to make that more clear?

~~~
neilk
My apologies. I did try out Jetstrap, but forgot that I had done so. I
remembered watching the video but somehow blanked on playing with the
software.

I don't know if there's anything you can do about people as dumb as I am. ;)

That said, there is a lot of deception going on with "coming soon" pages. Not
from your team though.

------
joelverhagen
For those that are interesting, here is the original HN discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4571425>

------
braveheart1723
you might want to remove your sample page on your blog

<http://blog.jetstrap.com/sample-page/>

it's accessible from the footer - SAMPLE PAGE link.

